# When do I start feeding my 4month old pit Adult dog food?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, just bought a 16wk(4month) old pit. When do I start feeding him adult dog food? How many times per day should I feed him at his age so far? I just wanna get everything accurate


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SGV_Jester said:


> Hi guys, just bought a 16wk(4month) old pit. When do I start feeding him adult dog food? How many times per day should I feed him at his age so far? I just wanna get everything accurate


I would feed a 4 month old 2x a day. I had no choice because I work so I would feed 1 1/2 cups in the AM and PM. Also, you can feed an all lifestage food which is fine for both puppy and adult. What are you feeding now?


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm feeding him Kirkland brand dried dog food because the other dogs in my house eat it. But today I just picked up a 35lb bag of canidae all life stages grain-free that i'll transition them over to slowly. Any idea how soon I can transition them without them getting diarrhea?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

four days
1st day 1/4 new 3/4 old
2nd day 1/2 new 1/2 old
3rd day 3/4 new 1/4 old
4th day all new 

thats what we do anyways


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I feed my pups 3x a day until they reach 6-7 months, then go to 2x a day like my adults, the adult food i dont start until a year but I have heard different oppinions on this ranging from 6 months to 2 years so not exactly sure if there is a right or wrong here. although our male we had to start him on adult food sooner I think around 8-9 months as he as growing to fast and the vet recommended putting him on adult formula.


----------

